# The Division stürzt einfach in Game immer wieder ab



## Firespawn84 (7. Dezember 2017)

*The Division stürzt einfach in Game immer wieder ab*

Hallo Ich hoffe hier kann mich jemand Beraten und zwar habe ich Division seit dem es raus kam aber seit Patch 1.7 und 1.8 stürzt es immer wieder ab mal in 10 , mal in 30 Minuten . Habe mir schon sämtliche Foren die ich gefunden habe durchsucht z.B. das Directx mit einer älteren Version über installieren oder das mit den directx 12 Ordner Lehren hat alles nix gebracht . Das Spiel läuft komplett flüssig auf Ultra ohne ruckeln und auch keine Frame Einbrüche egal ob in 60 oder 75 Fps . Meine Hardware wird nicht heiß Cpu bei 50 und die Gpu bei 65 grad . Die Arbeitsspeicher laufen gesund und munter , mit Memtest über Nacht laufen lassen . Aso habe mein Windows schon 2x neu gemacht ohne erfolg und alle Treiber sind auf den neuesten stand auch das Bios . Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee was es sein könnte die Absturzberichte von Division kann ich leider nicht einsehen warum auch immer das hätte mir selbst weitergeholfen was der Fehler sein könnte.

BS : Windows 10 64bit
Cpu : Amd FX 8300
Gpu : sapphire Nitro Rx 480 8gb
Mainboard : Asrock 990fx
Speicher : Hyperx 16 gb  1333 Mhz
Restplatte : ssd Samsung 500gb
Netzteil : 530 Watt Bquiet


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: The Division stürzt einfach in Game immer wieder ab*

Welches Build von Windows 10 benutzt du denn?
Ich hab selbst, seit ich selbst auf Windows 10 gewechselt hab, letzte Woche mehrere Spielabstürze ohne konkrete Fehlerbeschreibung gehabt, die vorher nicht auftauchten.
Eventuell liegts ja am Fall Creators Update, wie bei sovielen.


----------



## Firespawn84 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: The Division stürzt einfach in Game immer wieder ab*

Das war schon vor  dem Update so also mit Gewissheit kann ich sagen das es an Windows nicht liegt , hatte das Problem auch schon letztes Jahr gehabt , habe dadurch aufgehört zu Spielen und die Sache nicht weiter untersucht habe auf ein update von Ubi gehofft das das beheben tut . Aber das wahr wohl Wunschdenken wenn ich mir überlege andere Spiele wie Battlefield 1 , Ark und viele andere die ich besitze laufen alle ohne ein Mucks zu machen The Division ist das einzigste Spiel das bis jetzt Macken macht und das seidem es raus kam .


----------

